
Things I wish I knew about Redux - killahpriest
https://medium.com/horrible-hacks/things-i-wish-i-knew-about-redux-9924abf2f9e0#.x0vsp5vtw
======
k__
I got thrown into a react project last year that switched from flummox to
redux.

I had no idea what was happening, just had to get new featurea ready quick.

When I got some strange errors, someone told me about pure functions and
stuff.

I mean, I knew what they were, I just didn't use them all the time.

All in all pretty confusing, coming from Ember and two-way-binding.

But through Redux I found RxJS and became a better dev, I think :)

